# Bosch 1617 Collet troubles



## Sqrhead (Mar 25, 2010)

Has anyone experienced problems with the Bosch 1617 EVS 1/2 inch collet? It holds well when the bit is in it, but getting the bit back out is an ordeal. I normally end up having to jam a thin screwdriver into the collet splits to get the collet to turn loose of the big. Anyone else experienced this and if so, how did you fix the problem?


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

John,
Have you tried to loosen the nut more than you normally would?
It is a "self extracting chuck" once you get past the second release point the bit will all but fall out.
This is covered in the manual, if you don't have one you can download it free from the Bosch website.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/bosch/7922-1617-1618-manual.html

Hi John:

I have the 1617EVSPK router kit, complete with 1/4 and 1/2 inch collets. Never had a problem with either. As Tim indicated, loosening the nut, one encounters a second tight point, about 1/2 turn from fully tight position. Once the nut is loosened beyond that point, the nut should pull the collet out. See page 9 of 68 in the manual, on the topic of _Removing the Router Bit_.

One point to keep in mind is that one should always clear the saw dust from the collet each time one removes the bit. 

Cassandra


----------



## nancysbob (May 8, 2009)

There's also a good chance that if you've stuck a screwdriver into the slits that you've messed up the collet


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Sqrhead said:


> Has anyone experienced problems with the Bosch 1617 EVS 1/2 inch collet? It holds well when the bit is in it, but getting the bit back out is an ordeal. I normally end up having to jam a thin screwdriver into the collet splits to get the collet to turn loose of the big. Anyone else experienced this and if so, how did you fix the problem?


Hi John - Are you able to remove the collet and bit from the router and still have trouble? If so, it is likely a bum collet. Try tapping the bit out from the bottom rather than prying on the collet. There is a chance you are putting the bit to deep into the collet. Should put it all the way in and pull it back a 1/16" or so before tightening.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

nancysbob said:


> There's also a good chance that if you've stuck a screwdriver into the slits that you've messed up the collet


Welcome to the router forum., Bob

Thank you for joining us


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Sqrhead said:


> Has anyone experienced problems with the Bosch 1617 EVS 1/2 inch collet? It holds well when the bit is in it, but getting the bit back out is an ordeal. I normally end up having to jam a thin screwdriver into the collet splits to get the collet to turn loose of the big. Anyone else experienced this and if so, how did you fix the problem?


I have the same router. What you do is loosen the nut up and keep turning or loosing the nut tell it stop's . Now loosen it up again and the bit will come out. It has a 2nd tight spot when looseing the nut. I garratee it will come out. I didn't read any other post's yet but i bet their are the same responce's out their. I have all 3 collet's for mine. The router work's every day and keep's on working. I blow all the dust after each use. I have 5 router's and do the same with each. good luck check back with a up date.


----------



## Sqrhead (Mar 25, 2010)

I ended up taking it to the tool hospital. The problem was in the shaft the collet fits into. I ended up having to replace both the shaft and the collet. It works like a charm now, just as described in the various responses to my original question. Thanks to all for the responses.


----------



## Tempest (Jan 7, 2011)

Adding a LIGHT smearing of grease in the shaft socket will help in removing a collet.


----------

